#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-05
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<philipballew> Kilos, hello from USA
<Kilos> hi philipballew hows things there?
<philipballew> Kilos, here things are alright.
<philipballew> not too much going on, but life is really good I think.
<Kilos> good
<philipballew> what about you dude?
<philipballew> all good in the hood?
<Kilos> im ok too ty
<Kilos> yeah alive and kicking
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-09
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn/status/652043197288464384
<elacheche> Hey africa :D
<elacheche> Kilos, you're ok?
<Kilos> yes ty elacheche just sleeping lots
<elacheche> The operation was good?
<elacheche> Kilos, check that tweet :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> thats my man
<Kilos> good to see
<Kilos> you guys arent bad, even for date eaters
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> :D And we will have the Software Freedom Day next Week → 18 October :)
<elacheche> looool Kilos :p
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-10
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone :D
<Researcher-> morning
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Africa
<elacheche> How are youi Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you elacheche
<elacheche> good :)
<Th3_Jok3r> Hallo
<Th3_Jok3r> Can anyone help me
<Th3_Jok3r> I'm trying to setup a outgoing mailserver
<Th3_Jok3r> Can't seem to crack it though
<Kilos> hi Th3_Jok3r
<Th3_Jok3r> Kilos: afternoon :)
<Kilos> just be patient, one of the clever guys will help you when they get a break
<Th3_Jok3r> Thanks Kilos
<elacheche> Th3_Jok3r: How can I help?
<Th3_Jok3r> I want to setup a simple outgoing mailserver elacheche
<Th3_Jok3r> Can't seem to crack it
<Th3_Jok3r> I've tried nullmailer but no use. It doesn;t send the mail
<elacheche> Th3_Jok3r: why not using postfix or exim
<elacheche> ?
<Th3_Jok3r> pstfix , i'll check quickly
<Th3_Jok3r> I wofound a tutorial on DigitalOcean
<Th3_Jok3r> Hope it works
<elacheche> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Th3_Jok3r> Would I run the same commands on 16.04 ?
<elacheche> It should be the same :)
<Th3_Jok3r> Okay thanks. I'll try it quickly
<Th3_Jok3r> I failed at it lastnight though
<elacheche> make sure the nullmailer don't use the same ports to not have issues.. If the service still up it's better to stop it
<Th3_Jok3r> I did a format on the vps
<Th3_Jok3r> So its clean
<elacheche> Th3_Jok3r: if you need for an out of the box solution you can try to use virtualmin, it's a free panel to administrate your VPS (with a pre-configured mail server and webserver)..
<elacheche> All you need is to add your domain from the webUI and everything will be done
<elacheche> If you need a minimal thing you should DIY then..
<Th3_Jok3r> Is there any tutorial on this ?
<elacheche> Just a sec
<Th3_Jok3r> Take your time
<elacheche> Th3_Jok3r: It's so easy to do, check Steps 7 to 12 in here → https://thebroodle.com/web-control-panels/virtualmin/how-to-install-virtualmin-on-a-vps-running-ubuntu-14-04/
<elacheche> After that use http/yuorVPSdomain.tld:10000 to finish the rest via a pretty webUI
<Th3_Jok3r> Thanks alot elacheche
<Th3_Jok3r> You've been a real help
<elacheche> Th3_Jok3r: once installed you can handle everything from the WebUI, you can ask for help if you need it..
<Th3_Jok3r> I will definately come back here elacheche
<Th3_Jok3r> Just asking for you though
<elacheche> :)
<Researcher-> One of the long time opensource and ubuntu contributor, Miles Sharpe (IRC NICK : Kilos) need your help and donations, please read the full story and help him, https://www.gofundme.com/reunionroadblock
<Naeil> \o/
<theShirbiny> Naeil, o/
<Naeil> theShirbiny, how are you :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-11
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<CraigZim> Morning all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-12
<CraigZim> Shhhhhhh!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-13
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :D
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<CraigZim> morning Kilos,theShirbiny and all :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> wb
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> Kilos: ;-)
<xpkill23> hallo africa
<Naeil> Hello xpkill23 welcome to Ubuntu Africa :)
<paddatrapper> / buffer 12
#ubuntu-africa 2018-10-13
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<pavlushka> Kilos: you know elecheche has stepped down from the responsibilities that he held on Ubuntu?
<pavlushka> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2018-September/015102.html
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> pavlushka: is that your bot in ##kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: nope, its your bot :p
<Kilos> lol
